# !!!!!!!

## vichka

,        .          - 2 ,     .     ,      .

----------

,   .
  -               . +    5    :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Calman

> ,   .
>   -               . +    5


  ,    .

         .
        .    .
    .    +  -.

    ,  -  -.      .

----------

,     -    .         .

----------


## vichka

> ,     -    .         .



 :      (5 , .)   ,      ,       ???????

----------


## Calman

> :      (5 , .)   ,      ,       ???????


  .

  ,             .       ,     ,  .

----------

,       , ..   ,   -   ,  www.palata-nk.ru      .  3 ....

----------


## Calman

.  ,   .  ,       ,    .

----------


## madrih

...

  ,       ,    .
      ,     ,      .

      ,         ...

      -  (..         - )          ,

----------


## Simfonia

*madrih*, , ,      ?

----------


## ASD2000

*Simfonia*,      ,  ,       :Smilie: , ....

----------


## 1982

.  2005-2006.
 .  -  .  . +   (   ).
 - ,     (1 . )     1 ,       ()!!!
    1/2   1/2 .    .        . ,    ..    -         .    -,        .


!
 -      !!!

        (    ),            , .. -   - .

----------


## ASD2000

*1982*,        ?      ...

----------


## 1982

> ?      ...


  ,    2 ,      .
       ...   ,   ,     -          .       -. .

 ...          ;-)         ,     .

        -   !!!      .    !   !

----------


## ASD2000

*1982*,      ,   ,   ,      ,   ,  -      :Smilie: ,      .        ,    ..   -

----------


## Simfonia

*1982*,     ,  ?
 ?

  :     180, 380  540 ?     ?    ?

----------


## ASD2000

*Simfonia*, 


> 180, 380  540 ?


    ,  ,

----------


## Simfonia

:Smilie: 

      . 
   ,    180        .

----------


## ASD2000

*Simfonia*,      


> : 
> 540   
>                   5    5 ,      
> 
> 380   
>       (   )            3  (  5-).         :
> 
> -  ;
> 
> ...

----------


## Simfonia

...        ,          .       .

----------


## -1

> ,    2 ,      .
>        ...   ,   ,     -          .       -. .


   .         ..... 

(    ). , ,  .         ,   () .

,  ,     ,       . , ,   .

.  .   ,      ?

  ,     .

    .  ,   .
-  .    .     .

, .       .      -  ....   ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ASD2000

*-1*, 


> .      -  ....   ,


    ,     ?    ?

----------


## -1

> *-1*,     ,     ?    ?


,            ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ASD2000

*-1*, 


> ,


          ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## -1

> *-1*,           ,


   3-4 ,    2,5 - 3 .  :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

PS.    2-,  4  3     :yes: 
 ,  ,   .  ,   .     ......

----------


## ASD2000

*-1*,          ,      ?

----------


## -1

> *-1*,          ,      ?


  :Embarrassment:  

PS.  ,    .    ,      .         :Wink:

----------


## ASD2000

*-1*, ,  ..       ,    , ?   :Smilie:

----------


## -1

. 
      2-3 ,     .

----------


## 1982

> *1982*,     ,  ?
>  ?
> 
>   :     180, 380  540 ?     ?    ?


  :     ,    , , ...     -   (540.)   ,       ;-)  !!!     180      ... 
  180  380 .
 :Baby:

----------


## Simfonia

...  ,    ,  ,  ,    ...
        ,      ?

,  , ,  ,   180  380 ?  , .

----------


## ASD2000

*Simfonia*,    380 ,    3

----------


## Simfonia

?

----------


## ASD2000

*Simfonia*,

----------


## Simfonia

,           . 
,     ,  .    ,     .       3 .         180 .   ,   ,      .

----------


## Simfonia

...

----------


## vichka

-          ,   .     ,                ,    ?????  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## -1

*vichka*, -   .   ,   .     .

----------


## vichka

-1 -        ,   ,       .  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## -1

*vichka*,    ,     - *      (  ).*
  ,   .
           .

----------


## vichka

????   ????  :Smilie: )))

----------


## -1

.      ,  20-30% .   .

----------


## ASD2000

*-1*,        ?    ...

----------


## -1

.  - .

----------


## ASD2000

*-1*, 


> - .

----------


## vichka

ASD2000-            ?????

----------

> .      ,  20-30% .   .


--------...   ,   .
-1 !!!
 ?

  -         ...
  -     :-)

,  ,  ,    ,    -1 :-)


    .

----------


## 1982

> --------...   ,   .
> -1 !!!
>  ?
> 
>   -         ...
>   -     :-)
> 
> ,  ,  ,    ,    -1 :-)
> 
> ...

----------


## -1

*1982*, 
.
.    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

> *-1*,        ?    ...


.  ...

----------


## ASD2000

*sema*,   :Wow:            ,    ...   :Wink:

----------


## sema

...   ...

----------


## ASD2000

*sema*, 


> ...   ...


  ?

----------


## sema

.      ...       ))))         ))))      )))..   )))

----------


## ASD2000

*sema*, ,    ,    ,    , ..      .   -  - .  ,   ...

----------


## sema

.         .        .             .          ))))))))  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## ASD2000

*sema*,        /?

----------


## sema

*ASD2000*,      ?   2     ?

----------


## ASD2000

*sema*, 


> ?


 !     ,  ...

----------


## -1

*ASD2000*,       . 
  .
       .

 ,     ,      .    ,    .

 . 
*sema*    .

----------


## sema

> *sema*,  !     ,  ...



          .

----------


## ASD2000

*sema*, 


> .


       ,     :Cool:

----------


## ASD2000

*-1*, 


> sema    .


 !

----------


## NataSPb

-  ))),        - ,           -    (  ),  ,        ...,       - .     ( )     12   -     -     (  )     -   ,        -    .       -     ,        .

----------

,       -      .       - -   ?   .  2       .    .,      . ,     ?

----------


## :)

.-   .  31 .      .
  .      ,         (   --  , , ,     ..).
   ,         ,    .
  ,                 . --     .

 !              .

----------

! 20      ,     !  . ,   -      ""  .     -       .      "",    /  ""     . 

    ,  ,    .     ,   ,     ,    ,      -   - .     - -  ,     ,    .     ..  -      ,   -   ?

       .        ,    -    ?    ,   /   ( " "  " ").           ,        -             () -  ! 

      ""  -      "". 

  -    -   ,        (  ).   - ...

----------


## NataSPb

1986  ))),    ,        ,       30            10         .         -   ,       ,       ))).

----------

1986                     .   ,     ,     80- .

      -    ,    -     ...

, ,    .          ""   "".     .  ,   .

----------


## NataSPb

, "  "        99%  -  ,  ,   )))).
    -   ,        -     ....    ,     -      ?

----------

> *vichka*,    ,     - *      (  ).*
>   ,   .
>            .


-1,      . ,    ,   ?    ?    ...

----------


## -1

**,     .       .      ,    ,    -  ,       .

----------

> **,     . 
> 
> ,   .
> 
>       . 
> 
>    ,   
>        -  
>       ,         
> ...



       ...



-1      .      .  ,   ,     .  ?

----------


## -1

> ...


,  .   .  .  



> -1      .      .  ,   ,     .  ?


 ,    .

----------


## v.nik

-", ,  " .   ,  (  ),             (. ),             ,   (  ),  ,    98-99%,   .
 2  ,.
 ,.

----------

v.nik,       (  )   ,    2006. -   2  ,  . 
       . ,   :Smilie:

----------

.    .  .  .    .

----------

> ...
> 
>   ,       ,    .
>       ,     ,      .
> 
>       ,         ...
> 
>       -  (..         - )          ,


  .     .   .

----------

,     , SRC,   ..       (            ),     .

   .  - ,    ?       ...

  ,   , ...
      ,     "-". ,          ,   ,     madrih,        -      ,      .

,           (),   ,   ""     -      ,      ,  ,        .

 ,       ,     , , ...

...

1.  ?
" " -     -  ,   " " (  ).
  . 

2.  ?      - .      16-24  -  .  120  ( ).   ...    +        (  ,  60%       .) -       - ,     (..1).

   ,   ( )        ,     -       " "     -     ...

3.      (  "")  -      ...   -   (  )   -     ().    ,     .    ,        .      .   ,     (    )    .

4.         :     ,   .

5.      (, ,    -       ,  ),        :-). 
   -    .       -  .    ,  ...  ,   ...       ..   ,  ,  ...

5.   -   ....


 ...

----------

,           ,    . , , -        ?
             : 

)  " "     ;

)   ,         (,    - -"", ""     )     ,   ?

                /     ?

----------


## 1982

:
)    .       . (:     ,     , ..     ,  .  )          .
)  . .       -       .   .

  :    ,   ,         .     ,      ,      ,       .       .     ,     .

  .   ,    :   ,   ""  ,    .   .      , ..  1,5    .

      .    ,    .

  ,      ,     "-" .   ,            "".    100     ,   15-20  -     .

    .
        ,     (  ) .

----------

*1982*,  !

    -         :      -  ,          "    "? (   ,   ()   ""  ,   (!)   -         -   ""?)

----------


## 1982

.       ()   .     ,           .    .   540- , ..   .    .
,      . -,       .          . ...     .

----------

> .    ,    .


 .  , ,        :           ?     (   -      - "   "),   "" (     ,  ,         ,        ( ,      -     ),  ""  )...
    -    ,       () ... 
 :Big Grin:   -        !

----------


## 1982

> .  , ....


 :yes:  
         .
   -       .  :      (),        ,  ,      .  :Embarrassment:  
   ,   ,      .      .
    ,       .  ,         ().      .
   ,  . .,      .   ,       ""   "".
     ,      .           .    ,     " "  :Embarrassment:    .  ::flirt::  
  ,     !         .
  :        (,        )     .     .    ,       , .  ,  ,       .
   ,      ,   ,       .    .
      3-    (      ).       !
      .      .
      "".
          ,            . .

 :7:

----------

*2 1982*  :2:  (.  :Big Grin:  )



> " "


*!* :Baby:   :Super:

----------

. -  ()      ?   -!

----------


## Katebuh

... -       ,       ?  ? 
  -        ,      ,  ?

----------


## nata-ta

(    . ).   - ,         . 
  -      (          ).
  - -  ?

----------


## Anden

.    .    ,    -       ., .

----------


## stas

*Anden*,       ?         ?

----------


## @

> ... -       ,       ?  ? 
>   -        ,      ,  ?


Katebuh,     ? 
      , ..      ,     )

----------

> ,     -    .         .


-,     .    ,       .

----------

,   ,      ,          .

----------


## -1

- 72 .   .

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

-           .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ,      ,          .


   ,   380 ,            .  ,        .  ,      ,   .      ,   ,   , ,       .    6 "    "    ,               .    " "       .  ,         .    - .

----------


## .

> " "       .


    ?          :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1981

,    380     ?

----------


## _

180   :Smilie: 

*1981*,  380 .

----------


## 1981

_
  ,      ,     ,        ???

----------


## T_Astra

,         ?       380 .  ,       ?  -     ?

----------


## 55

,       .             .  ,  .

----------


## 1981

,   ,     ,     .
  !

----------


## Verona517

" "

----------



----------


## 1981

,     ,     ,   .

----------


## Partos

, 180 . 

     .

     ,        . )
   ,     :   ,        (   ,    ,    ,      ,      ); ,  ,    ,    .
   :  ,   .       ,    .     ,   ,         ,    .          .    ,            ,    -  (   :  ,    ).

   .
       .

----------

!
   , ,   ,     !
     380  540   . 
   ,     ,      .
,  ,       ,     ,       ...        ,     ,     .
  , .
               .

----------

27.06.13    .  ,     .    ,     .  -    . ,   ,   ,            "".          "" -     ,       " ". -      ,   ,      ,    .      " "?   ,       . ,      ,        .   "",  "" ,   ,  .      -     ,    ,    (-    ),  .    .  .      .    :   -     ,      ,   ,    .        . 
 -    .     .   ,      .     ,    . ,    27.06.13    "  ",        ?    . 
    .   . ,   ,     - , ,      ,   -   -     ,    .    -  , ,  ,    - .   .   .
,    ,        .

----------


## p

:Smilie: 
  ,  ,       ,   .
 ,   ,  ,    -  ,       ,      ,      1,     ...         ,       ... ,        , "" .    ,  ,       ,    ,  1, , , ,  , ,    ?
         ,  1   ,   ,      1    " "     -.
     .
 ?
      ,   ,           .

,   ,        ,   ,         .
 , - ,          .

----------

,      ,       1       .

----------

?
   ,     ,      .

----------

,        ,  540  380       .                 .

----------


## -

!!!    ,    ,     ?????
     ,   ,    ,        ,    ! 
        ,      ,   !!!

----------

"        ,      ,   !!! "

     ,   ,      ,     ,    .

----------


## -

2008     " " ( ).     " ",    .  ,  )))

----------

> ,     , SRC,   ..       (            ),     .
> 
>  ...


...,       ???
        ...  ,   ...      ,      .         (  )...       -      ...    ""  ...   .    - ..   " "  ,   .    - //,     .      ,  ,   ... /     , ,   ..      -      ,  "   ,    ".  ,       ( ),      -,   .        .   ,              ( ). ..    .

----------

> ... -       ,       ?  ? 
>   -        ,      ,  ?


...    .     ....    .         .

----------

.     ?   !

----------


## -

**,   ?   ,    (   ).  - ,     .   ,    .          .     ,  .       .         ,      +.   ,   , :  ,  (  ),  +  +  (!!   ).   ,       (!!)    (),   .  .  ))

----------

.
     2015  (). .  .  ,  .         ( ) -     (    ).

----------

,      .  ,     ,    .   . ,   ,  ,    .   ,      ,  ,    ,   .

----------

, !

, ,     ? ?         .         ,  ....

----------


## buh-r13

,  ! 
, ,     ? ?         .         ,  ..

----------

, .      ,    ,    ?     ,   , 3   .        ..     ,      .      .     ,    .   -    .       ,   ,      , ..   .         .   ,     .   ,  ,  ,   ,    ,   ,   ,  ,  ,  .       ,    .

----------


## buh-r13

. ,      .            ,  -  . ,     ,     "" ?  :Embarrassment:    ,           .

----------

,    ,    buh-r13     - .     .

----------

,   Marti_na,         .     ,     ,  .

----------

*-* ,  :yes:  ,     .      ,        .

----------

> .    .    ,    -       ., .


 ,   ,       ,    . ().    .              .

----------

> **,   ?   ,    (   ).  - ,     .   ,    .          .     ,  .       .         ,      +.   ,   , :  ,  (  ),  +  +  (!!   ).   ,       (!!)    (),   .  .  ))




  ,   ,       ,    . ().    .              .

----------

> , !
> 
> , ,     ? ?         .         ,  ....


   ,       ,         ,    .  ,    ,      .       .      .       .     -   .

----------



----------


## -

,     , ..   ?      ?      .

----------


## id419535570

!      380.  .  ,       .   ,     - .     .    ,     ,     .      .       .     ?

----------

-  ,

----------

> !      380.  .  ,       .   ,     - .     .    ,     ,     .      .       .     ?


 - ,     (   ..).

----------

,     .  -          . ,    .  ,  ?    ?

----------


## Fraxine

> .


   (  )  .

----------



----------

.   .

----------

,   .     .

----------

.       ,   .

----------

,         .    .  .      .
         . ,  -        ?

----------


## 45

,  ,       ,    ?

----------

,   .
   ,     .

----------


## .

,     ,     ,     ?      ...

----------


## Enic

,   .

 ,  , ,    ,       .
.              .  ,   .   ,   ,  ,       .        .    ,           ?

----------


## -

*Enic*,    , . ,   .     (   ).    -            .  ,      .  " "     (  ,          )       ,       .   . ( ) ,   ,      .    ""  -   .

----------


## Enic

> 


  .
  ,     .        .
  .   ,           ,      . 
    .      2-3   .
  ,     ,  ,     ,   . 

        .     .      ,      .            .       . 

P.S.      .       .

----------

> ,     ,  ,     ,   .


      ))

----------


## id60153943

. ,       .  -    .  ,     - ,   ,  ,  .  , ,      -    ,              .

----------


## id60153943

,  ,     . ,    -  .        ,   ,   ,  ,        ,     , .  ,   .  ,       .   ,   90%   .   ,    ,      10  -   .

----------


## 2208

**, ,       .  .. .  2 .         ?

----------


## 2208

!        .    ?     ?     .   .

----------


## 2208

> . ,       .  -    .  ,     - ,   ,  ,  .  , ,      -    ,              .


 !        .    ?     ?     .   .

----------


## .

> ,    ,      10  -   .


   ,   ,        ? 
:      ,         ,       :Wink:   , ,

----------

,         ,   .                ,  ,     ,         !

----------


## Hataiiia

?    ?
  - , ,  -   ?   .

----------


## Nice

!
           .        .        .    ?     .

----------

> !!!    ,    ,     ?????
>      ,   ,    ,        ,    ! 
>         ,      ,   !!!


 !      ?

----------


## Aphrodita

> .
>   ,     .        .
>   .   ,           ,      . 
>     .      2-3   .
>   ,     ,  ,     ,   . 
> 
>         .     .      ,      .            .       . 
> 
> P.S.      .       .


,      ?              )

----------


## -

**,  151 ().  :
1.    . ,     .
2.  - ( .. ),  
3.  ,        ""
:    01.01.2020 .( -)           ,   (.3.6 .1 .251  ).

----------

!        ? ,       60    -,   30 ?

----------

